# Tom Melay



## Linda051 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi

I am wondering if there is anyone who remembers my Granddad Tom Melay he was at sea from 1945 - 1964 a greaser or fireman I think. 
He was Irish from Waterford. He was on the MV Madulsima in May 1960 and had to leave from Calcutta because his son had drowned back home.
I have some photo's of him but I seem to be having trouble adding them as an attachment.

Thanks Linda


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Cannot help you with regard to your Granddad but, incase of interest, a little on the ship that you mentioned :

This was the second of two Clyde-built Liverpool-registered ships built for Owners - Johnston Warren Line. The first one, a steam ship built by the Charles Connell shipyard in 1900, was lost through enemy action in WWI, torpedoed by a German U-boat (U-57) whilst on a homeward-bound passage from Baltimore to Liverpool, in a position 128 miles WNW of the Fastnet Rock

The second one, on which your Graddad served, a Motorship, was built by Harland & Wolff, at their Govan shipyard, as the 'Rowanmore', in 1956. She was a 8,495 tons cargo-ship with a B & W oil engine manufactured by the Builder. 

In 1958 she was renamed Madulsima
In 1960 she was renamed Rowanmore once again
In 1973 she was renaned Andriana I
In 1977 she was renamed Marjorie Y
In 1979 (December) she arrived in Spain (Gandia) for breaking up


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire - I hope you will enjoy the site.


----------

